# Implementar un frecuencimetro



## alejancan (Nov 21, 2006)

Soy un alumno de electronica de una facultad uruguaya y me encantaría que alguien me explicara como podria hacer un frecuencimetro o por lo menos una idea general de los bloques que deberia hacer y sus caracteristicas. Debo hacer todo el esquematico para el viernes 29 asi que voy a quedar muy agradecido con quien me ayude.


----------



## Willington (Nov 21, 2006)

primero, las frecuencias de operacion determinan las caracteristicas del los componentes 

basicamente hay 2 formas de hacerlo

Contando una cantidad de pulsos por segundo, aqui el resultado es inmediato en Hz

elementos basicos

1. acondicionador de señal, caso que la onda de entrada no sea cuadrada y si es cuadrada debe ser TTL.

2. contador de 16 bits o mas (para que las frecuencias de operacion sean razonables)

3. Un temporizador de 1 Segundo.

4. un vizualizador (LCD, 7 Segmentos, matrix etc.) 

la idea general es que la señal de un segundo resetea el contador, el valor del contador se visualiza todo el tiempo mosrando la frecuencia, (no olvidar que la señal se concta al
contador a traves del acodicionador de señal)

tabien tener en cuenta convertir el valor del contador en Hexa a decimal ...


forma 2 de hacerlo:

contado el tiempo que pasa entre 2 pulsos.

elementos basicos

1. acondcionador de señal
2. timer  (temporizador)
3. visualizacion
4. logica de calculo

se cuenta tiempo pasa entre 2 pulsos( en el primer pulso se activa el timer en el se gundo se apaga y se tiene el tiempo transcurrido), para obtener el periodo T y se le saca el inverso (f=1/T) y ahi tienes la frecuencia,( sin olvidar la escala de tiempo del timer.

bueno eso es a grandes rasgos.

saludos


----------



## joma.e (Nov 21, 2006)

es es un diagrama hecho por mi..........
los contadores son 74193
los registros 74194
decodificador de 7 segmentos

Basicamente lo que hace:

1. En la entrada IN..  se coloca la señal a medir la frecuencia
2. Despues pasa a los contadores que estan puenteados de tal forma que cuenten hasta 999
3. Despues pasan por el registro
4. El 555 hace las pulsaciones de tal forma que pasa un tiempo T(largo mas o menos 1seg)y despues se genera un pulso cosrto(2 o 3ms)
Lo anterior hace cuando empiece a contar la señal (la cual debe ser cuadrada) despues del segundo se reseteen los contadores y que se muestren los registros. En otras palabras va contar las pulsaciones que se hagan en un segundo.
(Por obviedad se entiende que este frecuenciometro no mide frecuencias mayores de 1khz)

aqui dejo un vinculo para poder determinar los tiempos del 555 http://www.unicrom.com/tut_555.asphttps://www.forosdeelectronica.com/tutoriales/555.htm

espero que le sea util.



NOTA: si alguin ve algun error porfavor hacermelo saber.....  gracias..


----------



## psyrotz (Sep 16, 2007)

oye Willington, yo necesito hacer lo mismo, podrías explicar un poco más detallada tu explicación N° 1.

porfavor y muchas gracias


----------



## Willington (Sep 19, 2007)

Buenas , estaba afuera .....

1. Generar Una señal de 1 segudo y conectarla al reset del contador, es decir que
cada segundo el contador se pone a 0. con 555 se puede pero no creo que sea lo 
suficientemente estables, seria mejor usar un cristal.

2. conectar la señal que queremos medir al la entrada "clock" o CLK del contador.

entoces el contador "contara" los pulsos de entrada durante un segundo y despues volvera
a comenzar.

3. para que se vea la frecuencia en el display tienes que hacer un "latch" para que los numeros se queden congelados, mientras el contador funciona y antes de resetar los
contadores copias los datos al latch (pj un 74373). 

dicho de otra forma entre la salida del contador y la entrada al decodificador de 7 segmentos tienes que colocar los 74373 para que funcionen como memoria del ultimo dato contado.

finalmente, el circuito que posteaste no se ve nada, no veo las referencias de ls IC ni nada
asi que no puedo comentar la respecto.

saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 19, 2007)

Tal vez esto te de una ayuda

http://usuarios.lycos.es/jomasi/fre628.htm


----------



## psyrotz (Sep 19, 2007)

mira me estoy basando en este circuito, estoy usando el latch 74LS75, pero no se muy bien como trabaja y como conectarlo, tmb me pasa lo mismo con el 74121, no se para que funcionen y que funcion desempeña en dicho circuito, espero de favor me pudieras explicar un poco mas a detalle, como si fuera un niño de 12 años jajajaja,
No necesito que sea a 999 Hz, quisiera saber si me puedes explicar por favor de 0 a 99 Hz, muchas gracias.

dejo aquí la imagen






gracias por tu pronta respuesta.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 20, 2007)

Fijate este integrado MC14553 o CD4553 


http://www.ortodoxism.ro/datasheets/motorola/MC14553B.pdf


----------



## psyrotz (Sep 20, 2007)

ya le entendí a los latches, ahora no logro entender el integrado 74121, que es un multivibrador monoestable schimitt trigger......

alguien que se apiade de mi que me hiciera el favor de explicarmelo y como conectarlo en el circuito que postee arriba....

muchas gracias


----------



## edwardgh (Mar 20, 2008)

ya somos 2 hermano por ahora solo se como hacer para que dure 1 segundo pero en si no entiendo del todo como conectar el 74121 en ese circuito y ke es en si lo que hara 

alguien tiene alguna idea sobre el funcionamiento de estos en el circuito que puso *psyrotz*


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 20, 2008)

Creo que deben emplear una base de tiempo más precisa que el 555! En la pagina de josepino hay un articulo de como modificar un reloj de aguja para obtener la base 1 Hz (super preciso)


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Mar 20, 2008)

No hace falta que sea la base de tiempo de 1Hz yo la haria de un multiplo de 10 . Ej: 100ms tomaria 10 lecturas por segundo. Saludos,


----------



## SigmaOrion (Mar 21, 2008)

Pregunta, con un PIC no lo podés hacer? es muy sencillo y lo único que necesitás es el PIC (cualquiera), un 7414, un cristal y un display LCD. Si le agregás un multiplexor y un contador incluso podés ponerle distintos rangos de frecuencia y que funcione hasta 50MHz!

Claro, si la idea es usar compuertas esto no va a servir.

Slds...


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Mar 23, 2008)

SigamaOrion Tenes algo probado que puedas compartir?. Saludos


----------



## SigmaOrion (Mar 23, 2008)

Justamente en otra conversación estábamos tratando el tema, al final dejo el link.
Ahí hay una idea con un 16F877, sin esquemático pero hay un pedacito de programa que se puede usar como base. Si a esta idea se le agrega entre el 7414 y la pata RC0 del PIC un contador de 8bits (ej 74HCT393) con un multiplexor (ej 74HCT151) se puede elegir la división de frecuencia y con eso extendemos el rango del frecuencimetro (ojo, también disminuye la resolución en Hz por el mismo factor, la resolución será siempre 16bits). La frecuencia máxima estará limitada por la velocidad de la compuerta de entrada y del contador.

La otra conversación es esta: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/medidor-inductancias-13151/

Si tienen algo que aportar se agradece, y si tienen dudas lo charlamos . Espero le sirva a alguien.

Slds...


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 23, 2008)

Yo llevo ya como 4 meses buscando un maldito prescaler (Estoy un poco molesto con la situacion) que sea a razon de 10 que soporte unos 160 MHz y no he encontrado!


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Mar 23, 2008)

anthony123 fijate si conseguis el sp8680 que anda muy bien yo lo use hace un tiempo no se si lo venden todabia al Icm7216b (frecuencimetro integrado) no lo consegui mas. Saludos


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Mar 23, 2008)

sino el SP8685B que es de 50 a 500Mhz

10

Jajajajaja ahi  encontre como editar. Sory

Este si lo consigo aca en cordoba MC12019 de 20 a 225 pero divisor por 20


----------



## edwardgh (Mar 24, 2008)

creo que se salieron un poco del tema

pero republicare mi duda

alguien sabe como conectar el 74121 (que por cierto ya no me consegui ese integrado sino el 74123 pero viendo el datasheet son casi lo mismo) para el uso en ese diagrama que puso



			
				psyrotz dijo:
			
		

> dejo aquí la imagen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



es lo unico que me hace falta hacer funcionar ya tengo todo lo demas hecho y derecho =) y la idea es Usar puros TTL's compuertas por eso es ke me incline sobre este diseño de la imagen

ojala alguien me pueda ayudar 

gracias


----------



## mnicolau (Mar 24, 2008)

Como andan? estoy queriendo armar este circuito:

http://users.otenet.gr/~ATHSAM/frequency_meter.htm

Mi duda es si son correctos los nombres de los integrados q dejo más abajo ya q nunca los utilicé y no los conozco, y si existe algún reemplazo para "IC1= 4583  [Dual Schmitt Trigger]" ya q no lo encuentro con ese número.

IC2-3-4= *CD*4026  
IC5= *LM*556 
IC6= *CD*4007 

Saludos, gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 24, 2008)

Busca CD4583 o MC14583


----------



## Mon=) (Abr 14, 2009)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> Creo que deben emplear una base de tiempo más precisa que el 555! En la pagina de josepino hay un articulo de como modificar un reloj de aguja para obtener la base 1 Hz (super preciso)




Hola! 

Agradecieria infinitamente que me dijeras como puedo obtener la base 1Hz, o  en que parte de josepino lo puedo encontrar ?

GRACIAS!


----------



## anthony123 (Abr 14, 2009)

Todo es cuestion de buscar.. Google+ josepino+ 2 min para leer

http://josepino.com/circuits/?one_second_timebase

OJO: Veo que estas posteando en todos lados para obtener una respuesta, pasate por las reglas del foro y veras que eso NO es prudente aqui!


----------



## Mon=) (Abr 14, 2009)

Lo encontre muchas gracias, y si agradezco tu observacion. en mi defensa NO estoy abriendo NUEVOS temas , ni mucho menos los repito. es solo que si hay 4 foros con lo mismo, diferentes personas podrian leer y asi ayudarme.

Gracias =)


----------



## witty (Nov 16, 2009)

No entiendo muy bien que hace el 555 en el circuito del frecuencimetro  me pueden hacer el favor de explicarme intente montarlo en un simulador y no me funciona... y si me pueden ayudar con el frecuencimetro de 1 a 99 Hz gracias.....


----------

